# The Best Mud Tire



## mcagle (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok I'm looking at buying some rough tread tires to put on my Duramax.  What is your opinion of the best out there.  I'm looking for something that will last.  I am hardly ever off road I am just wanting them for the looks.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fountain (Jun 11, 2010)

prolly a toyo or nitto.  i like the mickey thompson's, but a buddy of mine had 38's on a 250 and completely blew out 2 sets.
may even look into the iroks...all depends how big you're going


----------



## horse2292 (Jun 11, 2010)

What ever you get make sure its a Minimium of (D) rated but (E) would be better. That will narrow your choices also.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Jun 11, 2010)

BFG ALL TERRAIN K/O. Gave a $1,000 for a set and they were at about 35-40% when I traded the truck, 48,000 miles later.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a set of  Firestone Destination M/T that I run on my 99 Chevy.  I ordered them fron Tire Rack and picked them up at the distribution center off I 95 in Midway Ga.  I haven't seen many others but I get lots of comments and questions about them.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jun 11, 2010)

Pro Comp Mud Terrain on my second set and my first lasted me 50,000


----------



## shawn mills (Jun 11, 2010)

Check out the Summit Mud Dogs! I love em on my silverado!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 11, 2010)

BFG all terrains are OK on the street, but pack up when in mud...
BFG Mud Terrains are good but expensive...
Dunlop Radial Mud Terrain are good..Lots of tread..Got a set on now

I like them better than BFG Muds....Best of the above 3 imo...
I have used them all...


----------



## hammerz71 (Jun 11, 2010)

Interco Boggers, Mickey Thompson Baja Claws or Nitto Mud Grapplers.  Three most aggressive, baddest looking tires on the market.
But like any GREAT off-road tire, they are not very streetable and will wear rather quickly on pavement.  Oh yeah, and they'll howl on asphalt also...


----------



## Browning01 (Jun 12, 2010)

Man, every tire on the market is going to be named within the replies to this thread.  Those of us who run mud tires all have our favorites, I have run about 12 different mud tires over the years, each had there pros and cons.  Price is also a big factor in deciding.  I like some tires more than others, but since price comes into play, I am willing to settle for a lesser favorite.  What year is your duramax?  Do you have any lift at all?  What size are you trying to go for?  What size are your wheels?  I have an 07.5 new body duramax myself and just put some muds on it.


----------



## mcagle (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine in a 06 duramax.  I am about to put the leveling kit on it.  I plan on running stock wheels with 315 tires.  I priced some toyo open country mt's the other day.  Whew!! they was about $300 a tire.  I looked at the Firestone MT and they look good, but how do they last Jay?  I have a set of firestone destination at's now that have about 42,000 miles on them.  I have a set of 10 inch wheels that I used to run on it but after 35,000 miles I had to have new ball bearings in the front end, the big wheels had wore them out.  My last set of MT's were Goodyear MTR's,  I liked the look but they didn't last very long.  Keep the opinions coming, every bit helps me out.


----------



## Browning01 (Jun 12, 2010)

I think the destination mt's have pretty good life.  Theres a very good chance that 315's will rub on that truck with just a leveling kit, biggest I would go is 285's, maybe 295's.  The toyo mt is a fabulous tire with great performance on and offroad and great tread life, down side is its VERY pricey.


----------



## Barroll (Jun 12, 2010)

I have experience with pro comp xtreme all terrains, procomp xtreme mud terrains, nittos, and pretty much all bfg's, but the best tire i have found for my f250 is the toyo open country mud terrain.  I am on my second set now and the first one I got 60k out of. You might as well get a E rated tire for a heavy diesel, they will not wear wrong.  They are expensive, but they are great in the mud and ride good on the street.  But one way or another, i would not have a mud tire if i could get by with out it.  They just dont ride like a street tire and are very expensive.


----------



## Son (Jun 12, 2010)

For mud it's not width you need, it's height. Height and grip combined to get your tire down to something it can chew on. I've seen wide tires with grip float in mud and not move the vehicle.
I learned to drive in South Florida, so I've got experience since the 1940's.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 12, 2010)

for mud its not a diesel you need anyway.  My 06 duramax 4x4 as well as my buddies 08 f250 will pull a house but they will bog down  in the mud with the quickness.  Extra frontend weight and different spooling of the diesel gears don't do them any favors when it comes to offroading.


----------



## 2011GADawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Browning01 said:


> I think the destination mt's have pretty good life.  Theres a very good chance that 315's will rub on that truck with just a leveling kit, biggest I would go is 285's, maybe 295's.  The toyo mt is a fabulous tire with great performance on and offroad and great tread life, down side is its VERY pricey.



I just put a set of bfg all terrains on my 03 f250 (love them)
but i have 305/ 70/ 16 and they dont scrub and no i don't have a lift or leveling kit so I would say 305 is the biggest you can go with stock suspension without scrubbing but maybe they will on the Chevy


----------



## Browning01 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have had F250s and chevy 2500's, you can fit a bigger tire on an F250 or F350 because the wheel wells and bumper allow it.  305's and up WILL IN MOST CASES scrub at least on full lock of the steering wheel if not more on a chevy or gmc 2500, even with a leveling kit


----------



## 2011GADawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Browning01 said:


> I have had F250s and chevy 2500's, you can fit a bigger tire on an F250 or F350 because the wheel wells and bumper allow it.  305's and up WILL IN MOST CASES scrub at least on full lock of the steering wheel if not more on a chevy or gmc 2500, even with a leveling kit



good to know even though im not a Chevy guy


----------



## ribber (Jun 13, 2010)

got 285 70 17 bfg at on my f150 and they have been good tires so far.40000 miles on them and they still look brand new. for a good looking tire and long wear they're hard to beat.


----------



## hammerz71 (Jun 13, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> for mud its not a diesel you need anyway.  My 06 duramax 4x4 as well as my buddies 08 f250 will pull a house but they will bog down  in the mud with the quickness.  Extra frontend weight and different spooling of the diesel gears don't do them any favors when it comes to offroading.



I hear that!  I used to have a Ford F250 diesel back when I traveled and fished a good many bass tournaments in the early to mid '90s.
The thing would pull a house but was really bad off-road.  Been pulled out of the mud and off the sand more times than I care to remember.

Funniest thing I ever saw was a 4x4 Duramax that was stuck in sand on the beach in Florida one day, not 15' from the end of the parking lot.  Nose was just buried in the soft sand.  While the guy was waiting for a pull, little front wheel drive rice burner 4 cyl. cars were pulling around it on the way down the beach!!!

I've pulled a few buddies out the mud and off the sand bars in Georgia who had diesels the past few years...


----------



## mcagle (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not looking to have mine in much mud,  I just like the look of mt's.  As far as scrubbing goes, I think I can clear.  I have ran 305's on 10 inch wheels on this truck without the leveling kit.  The inner fenders and the plastic peice under the bumper were both trimmed when it was new so the 305's would clear.


----------



## mcagle (Jun 13, 2010)

Has anyone had the Kelly TSR's?  They look pretty good and are a lot cheaper the Toyo's.


----------



## OfcBanks (Jun 16, 2010)

toyo open country m/t


----------



## OfcBanks (Jun 16, 2010)

also the cooper stt is pretty much the same as the open country and made by toyo plus it is cheaper


----------



## Browning01 (Jun 17, 2010)

The cooper stt is a fabulous tire.  I rate it right up there with the toyo open country mt, very similar.  I have many friends that have run them and are currently running them.  The tread wear is great, they have great road manners, and none of my friends have come close to getting stuck with them.


----------



## hammerz71 (Jun 17, 2010)

If you are looking at the Toyo Open Country M/T then look at the Nitto Trail Grappler, almost identical tread and a better price.


----------



## Browning01 (Jun 17, 2010)

yes I agree.  I saw the trail grapplers on a new wrangler today in a 35x20 and they looked AWESOME.  Very similar looking to the toyo as Hammer said.


----------



## Furious (Jun 19, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Pro Comp Mud Terrain on my second set and my first lasted me 50,000



THIS

Pro Comp Xtreme MTs ride good and are really quiet. I had a set of BFG KM2s before that and the difference was like night and day!  
 They have almost identical offroad performance.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 21, 2010)

toyo again!
got 37's on wifes h2 she gets them balanced and rotated every 3 or 4 thousand miles and they have lasted 4ever........thank god


----------



## TecRsq (Jun 30, 2010)

Toyo M/T's and if you want more aggressive go with Swamper SSR's, they have a radial construction and siping on the treads to aid in wet weather driving.


----------



## Fuller (Jun 30, 2010)

I have run BFG MT's and AT's, Dunlop MT's, Cooper ATR's, Bridgestone At's and Goodyear AT's. All I buy now are BFG MT's. I get around 50,000 per set. Plus, they are 4 ply tires and alot of the other tires mentioned are 2 ply. If you are going offroad, you will spend alot of time patching 2 plys. I would stay away from the Cooper's. Ran them on my wife's '05 Grand Cherokee and had lots of problems and only got 30,000 off of them. The Dunlop's are great tires, but really noisey after a few thousand miles.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jul 4, 2010)

Cooper STT is junk...had them on a dodge 2500 diesel kept em rotated balnaced n aligned religously barely got 20 K out of em they are a soft rubber compound just like swampers and A nitto is the most over rated tire on the market Terra and Mud Crapplers are very soft the mud doesnt even pull that good...I would put boggers on way before Nittos same mileage n look n pull better....The BEST 2 MUD tires being made or ever made are TOYO MTs and BFG MT's followed by the Firestone MT...

The firestone is pretty well a BFG knockoff but a darn good one

I ve gotten 77,3xx miles out of a set under a Z71 BFG MUd
and 58,xxx under a dodge diesel BFG MT
my cousin put almost 80K on a set of Toyos under a lifted F-150 he took good care of em of course n didnt drive like a maniac either though..

u get what u pay for a lot of MTs are soft rubber compound n will wear quickly the Toyo you cannot kill or the BFG


----------

